

Firms Now 5/6 Dark Matter - yummyfajitas
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2015/04/firms-are-56-dark-matter.html

======
dzdt
I don't see "valuation bubble" in his proposed list, but it is a pretty
plausible explanation. The reason only 1/6 of firm value is coming from
understandable assets is a good chunk of the value is imaginary, and will
vamish when the bubble pops!

